# Cold PNG orchidarium



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

This small tank was built for growing miniature high altitude orchid species from Papua New Guinea. Despite its extremely tropical location (~5 ̊S), due to lapse rate, temperatures at higher altitudes can be extremely cool. For example, in Laiagam in Enga Province, temperatures are often ~50 ̊F at night and rarely reach 70 ̊F during the day. Laiagam is approximately 2200 meters (7,217 feet) above sea level. Parts of New Guinea reach higher than 3000 m and have snow and glaciers capping the peaks. This tank is in Austin, Texas, where outdoor temperatures often exceed 107 ̊F.

For right now it's just a ten gallon. I will eventually upgrade to a larger tank. 

The tank is specifically for Papua New Guinea orchids that come from 2000-3000 meters above sea level. Specifically, Dendrobium cuthbertsonii, dekockii, agathodaemonis, brevicaule, etc.

The cooling system is a Haier cube dorm fridge minus, well, the fridge. I put the evaporator coil from the fridge inside a ten gallon vert. The compressor and condenser coil are directly behind the tank. 

The lighting is composed of six Cree XP-G high intensity LEDs mounted to aluminum heatsinks. They are driven by a 1000 mA Buckpuck driver and powered by a 24 Volt Potrans power supply. 

Watering is accomplished by a standard MistKing system. 

Air circulation is accomplished by a 60 mm ADDA waterproof DC fan. 

The reservoir at the bottom of the tank (filled with distilled water) is warmed. The fan turns off, the compressor kicks on and voila, precipitation in a tank.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow! There is so much you could do with that! So many questions, is the water at the bottom warmed from the pump on condenser unit? I can't see in the video well enough to see If your coil is inside the tank? I need pictures!!! Hahah very cool build, what are you planning? I doubt that three plants is the purpose of that build, if you ever consider an animal I think there is a Russian salamander that would be in heaven!!!! Very cool, some time spent on cleaning up the system and planting would make that thing a beast!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks great and all but can we see it in action?
Or is it on?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Very cool idea. But my one question is how loud is it?


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

Not any louder than a dorm fridge.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Please answer my question.....


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

Not sure what you mean, of course it's on, the temperature is 50 degrees.


----------



## AndyA (Dec 24, 2011)

Very nice! Do you still have this in operation?
Have you had any luck on obtaining the Oxyglossums yet?
I just re-did my case and am actively looking for sources as well!
I have a few, but always on the hunt for more.


----------

